# A double standard on male sexuality



## Isaiah990 (Feb 1, 2021)

It's hypocritical for people to call out male sex offenders, but shame male virgins or stay silent when they're ridiculed. When you promote stereotypes like male virgins can't get laid and still live in their mom's basement, you're contributing to sexual violence committed against women. Men are pressured to have sex as a rite of passage so they're gonna have sex by any means.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Bullcrap.


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

FYI I would change your avatar if that is your actual photo because you can be identified using that.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

It’s ok to stay a virgin bro. Nobody cares if you’re getting any or not.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Isaiah990 said:


> It's hypocritical for people to call out male sex offenders, but shame male virgins or stay silent when they're ridiculed. When you promote stereotypes like male virgins can't get laid and still live in their mom's basement, you're contributing to sexual violence committed against women. Men are pressured to have sex as a rite of passage so they're gonna have sex by any means.


This is not hypocritical. That is not to say it isn't wrong to virgin shame men, but doing so does not mean that you are pushing them to violate women's bodies.

I fully agree that we need to stop stereotyping men as weak if they are virgins or that they cannot be victims of rape by women, or that they are sexual aggressors. There are sadly lots of male stereotypes out there that if it were a woman, we'd be up in arms over it.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Isaiah990 said:


> It's hypocritical for people to call out male sex offenders, but shame male virgins or stay silent when they're ridiculed. When you promote stereotypes like male virgins can't get laid and still live in their mom's basement, you're contributing to sexual violence committed against women. Men are pressured to have sex as a rite of passage so they're gonna have sex by any means.


Very possible...I know one who developed a disdain for women due to the way they ridiculed and treated him growing up. He had a tooth issue with discolored stained teeth.

He started raping women to humiliate them, like he was humiliated as teen by women. He did not do it for sexual gratification, it was to humiliate and degrade the females.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Um, no.

Closed.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------

